# Another $30 homemade add-on, bolt on tooth bar.....



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

Obviously designed after the piranha bar. 1/2" thick plate from scrap metal guy. What a world of difference working with dirt compared to smooth edge bucket. I've put this through it's paces, even ripping up small tree stumps, and it doesn't disappoint.


----------

